# Can't install 11.0R on a few servers



## drobison (Dec 1, 2016)

Hiya,

Have a couple older servers which are failing when I try to install 11.0R. I have narrowed the problem a bit, as I can install 10.3R with the non-UEFI install media, but the UEFI install media hangs. I get the exact same behavior from the 11.0R install media. I've tried dvd1, disc1 and memstick images, no luck.

The servers are running LSI MEGASAS 1064R cards. These use the MFI driver but I have tried MFI and MRSAS. Neither works. When I do get booted to the install system, no hard drives are recognized. sysctl kern.disks doesn't show anything other than the CD or USB stick I use for booting.

I also tried setting machdep.bootmethod="BIOS" instead of UEFI, same problems. 

Here's some pertinent info from dmesg:


```
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU            5150  @ 2.66GHz (2660.06-MHz K8-class CPU)

*snip*

mfi0: <LSI MegaSAS 1064R> mem 0xb8b00000-0xb8b0ffff,0xb8900000-0xb891ffff irq 18 at device 14.0 on pci4
mfi0: Using MSI
mfi0: Megaraid SAS driver Ver 4.23
mfi0: FW MaxCmds = 1008, limiting to 128
```


And info from pciconf -lv:


```
mfi0@pci0:4:14:0:       class=0x010400 card=0x35018086 chip=0x04111000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Logic / Symbios Logic'
    device     = 'MegaRAID SAS 1068'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
```

Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 5, 2016)

drobison said:


> The servers are running LSI MEGASAS 1064R cards. These use the MFI driver but I have tried MFI and MRSAS. Neither works. When I do get booted to the install system, no hard drives are recognized. sysctl kern.disks doesn't show anything other than the CD or USB stick I use for booting.
> ...
> Any suggestions are much appreciated.


Try doing `# mfiutil show drives` and `# mfiutil show volumes`. That will tell you what the controller thinks the attached drives and exported volume(s) are. Like this:

```
(0:1) host:~terry# mfiutil show drives
mfi0 Physical Drives:
 0 (  136G) ONLINE    <SEAGATE ST9146852SS HT66 serial=6TB1Yxxx> SAS E1:S0
 1 (  136G) ONLINE    <SEAGATE ST9146852SS HT66 serial=6TB20xxx> SAS E1:S1
 2 (  136G) ONLINE    <SEAGATE ST9146852SS HT66 serial=6TB1Zxxx> SAS E1:S2
 3 (  136G) ONLINE    <SEAGATE ST9146852SS HT66 serial=6TB20xxx> SAS E1:S3
 4 (  136G) ONLINE    <SEAGATE ST9146852SS HT66 serial=6TB20xxx> SAS E1:S4
 5 (  136G) HOT SPARE <SEAGATE ST9146852SS HT66 serial=6TB20xxx> SAS E1:S5
(0:2) host:~terry# mfiutil show volumes
mfi0 Volumes:
  Id     Size    Level   Stripe  State   Cache   Name
 mfid0 (  544G) RAID-5      64k OPTIMAL Enabled  <SYSDISK>
```
Is this a system that had been running some operating system previously, or one where the drives were wiped? If the second, you need to create one or more volumes for FreeBSD to see any drives. You can do this with mfiutil(8), but you're probably better off doing it in the controller BIOS as the mfiutil syntax is a bit Byzantine.


----------

